# Logo on Facebook photos very pixelated!!



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm trying for the life of me to upload my images on a Facebook fan page but every time I upload a photo, the logo (which is text and a placed vector image) comes out very pixelated around the edges. I've tried flattening, uploading jpgs and tifs, and even bumped the size up to 620px per image. I've uploaded every image as high res but I can't for the life of me figure out how to make the logo clean and sharp. 

Does anyone have any experience with fixing this problem? Any info is extremely appreciated, the sooner the solution the sooner I get to spread my work around the world.


----------



## Tee (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you considered leaving a watermark off and allowing your Facebook page to advertise for you?  Watermarks are very distracting to the viewer.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 8, 2012)

FB shows photos at 790 px on the long side or something. I think FB is stretching your images.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 8, 2012)

Resize the image to about the size it will display on facebook and then upload it.  Photoshop will do a much better job at this than facebook will.


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm too OCD about people stealing my work... I've sold prints before and I absolutely have to have them there. They're in the least annoying spots, don't worry lol.


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

I resize all images on photoshop. They're uploading the exact size as I've made them on Facebook, so it's not that.


----------



## Tee (Sep 8, 2012)

If you've sold prints before, do you mind posting an example of your work? I mean, if you're worried people are going to steal your work, crop/ clone out the watermark, and call it their own you must have some great work.


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sure thing. And yes I don't like to boast but I've been commented heavily on my work. I've been in an exhibit and people went absolutely crazy. I'm going to assume the average buyer can't crop out/clone stamp out my watermarks, so that helps me sleep at night. Here's 2 random ones;


----------



## SCraig (Sep 8, 2012)

Owa5489 said:


> Sure thing. And yes I don't like to boast but I've been commented heavily on my work. I've been in an exhibit and people went absolutely crazy. I'm going to assume the average buyer can't crop out/clone stamp out my watermarks, so that helps me sleep at night. Here's 2 random ones;


Sorry, but it would only take about 30 seconds to make that watermark go away and another 15 seconds to replace it with another.  I personally feel that those images are way overprocessed though so I don't think I'd bother.


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

Honestly I'm not asking for criticism, just help for my problem. Like I said, the people that would buy my stuff wouldn't know how to remove those watermarks anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Owa5489 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure thing. And yes I don't like to boast but I've been commented heavily on my work. I've been in an exhibit and people went absolutely crazy. I'm going to assume the *average* buyer can't crop out/clone stamp out my watermarks, so that helps me sleep at night. Here's 2 random ones;
> ...




I can remove that watermark in 25 seconds.

But the key word is highlighted.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

Owa5489 said:


> Honestly I'm not asking for criticism, just help for my problem. Like I said, the people that would buy my stuff wouldn't know how to remove those watermarks anyway.



Are they buying prints, or the digital files?


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

For the ones I'd be uploading on my Facebook page; prints. I wouldn't sell digital files.


----------



## Tee (Sep 8, 2012)

Your question was answered in the 2nd reply.  Resize your images to 800 on the long end.  

Now that we have that fixed, when someone buys a print from you, does the watermark stay on or do you take it off for the final printing and framing?


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd prefer not to resize that large. I just know other photographers can upload their files - somehow - so I'm wondering how they do it with such ease.

Also for a final print I would put it in a corner extremely small, even with some opacity. just enough to show that it does in fact belong to me, without affecting the look of the picture.


----------



## Tee (Sep 8, 2012)

In all seriousness, do you affix your watermark after you re-size or when it's in its original size?


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 8, 2012)

I place it as a vector image, I don't change the size at all. It's a fixed size in the .eps file.


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2012)

The .eps vector file gets converted to a raster graphic so it's compatible with the raster graphic JPEG file type.

You have to set the pixel dimensions you want the image to be on the web, add the vector watermark at an appropriate size, then convert the image to JPEG, which flattens it.


----------



## ryanwaff (Sep 10, 2012)

I am a a part of a photographer page on Facebook, and this particular photographer was having the same issue as you about pixelation, so much so that she contacted Facebook, and they replied saying that the loss of detail is a known issue that they are "working on" and trying to fix... Its nothing to do with the file types or sizes you save it as. In the process of uploading it to Facebook their up loader does something to the quality of images...


----------



## Owa5489 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you so much, Ryanwaff, that's exactly what I needed to hear I think. I carefully analyzed other photos on Facebook and noticed just about EVERY picture with type on it has pixels around it. And if it's a worldwide issue, I guess there's nothing I can do about it. So I'll go and upload them anyway.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 10, 2012)

ryanwaff said:


> I am a a part of a photographer page on Facebook, and this particular photographer was having the same issue as you about pixelation, so much so that she contacted Facebook, and they replied saying that the loss of detail is a known issue that they are "working on" and trying to fix... Its nothing to do with the file types or sizes you save it as. In the process of uploading it to Facebook their up loader does something to the quality of images...





Owa5489 said:


> Thank you so much, Ryanwaff, that's exactly what I needed to hear I think. I carefully analyzed other photos on Facebook and noticed just about EVERY picture with type on it has pixels around it. And if it's a worldwide issue, I guess there's nothing I can do about it. So I'll go and upload them anyway.




Where I'm not saying it's wrong.. I have pics on FB with my watermark and no pixelation on the watermark.. and it's text.


----------

